# Good CP recipe?



## SundownWaterfowl (Oct 13, 2008)

Is this a good recipe?

18.24 ounces water
6.85 ounces lye
7.2 ounces canola oil
14.4 ounces coconut oil
26.4 ounces crisco.

Harness: 39
Cleansing: 20
Condition: 55
Bubbly Lather: 20
Creamy lather: 19


Does that sound good? Or should I add some olive oil? What ranges do you like to stay in when you make soap?


----------



## carebear (Oct 13, 2008)

it seems a recipe that will give you a very soft, DOS-prone soap.  I strongly suggest some hard oils like palm or lard.


----------



## Deda (Oct 13, 2008)

It should give you a nice batch of soap to learn with.  I often use Crisco and other grocery store oils when I want to test a fragrance, or a a technique.

Soapcalcs qualities are not set in stone, and often differ from other calculators.  I ran your recipe through Soapmaker and it was 2.5 points over the 5.1 Hardness benchmark.  It's good to experiment, learn and see what happens.  

As for DOS, I've read that some people think Canola is a contributor.  I've never found that to be the case.  Take good notes when you soap so that if you ever do get DOS you can pinpoint things like temperature and humidity and that age of the oil you used.

Good Luck!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 13, 2008)

A 39 on the soapcalc calculator is not too soft.  I do strive for at least a 40 or 41 min for my hardness, but if you use a 33%to 36%  lye solution, and with a good 4 to 6 week cure in the open air with plenty of circulation, it will be a hard bar.  Take a 5% lye discount too, perhaps only 4.5% lye discount.  Just be sure to be very careful with your weights of all your ingredients.  You can always add a bit of bees wax or my favorite is a small amount of steric acid melted with your hard oils.  You need to add the stearic acid to the lye calculator though.

Paul


----------



## SundownWaterfowl (Oct 13, 2008)

I do have some beeswax from when I had honey bees. Do I add that melted wax at trace? And what is DOS?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 13, 2008)

DOS stands for 

D Dreaded

O  Orange

S  Spots

These can occur during cure on the soap.  They are not harmful, just unsightly.  Personally, I tend to think they are caused mostly from oils that are close or are rancid when they are used to make the soap.

Add beeswax to the hard oils when you melt them.  It, too, needs to be figured into your recipe.  Both Stearic Acid and beeswax are on the soapcalc.com calculator.  Just play with your recipe and different amounts of either!


Paul :wink:


----------



## Lucy (Oct 13, 2008)

I suggest to add lard, cut down on  crisco.  up coconut to abou 35%
canola should be fine at 15%


----------



## BubbleBitch (Oct 14, 2008)

Stupid question, maybe...but isn't Crisco and Lard the same thing?


----------



## Healinya (Oct 14, 2008)

BubbleBitch said:
			
		

> Stupid question, maybe...but isn't Crisco and Lard the same thing?



Lard is rendered port fat. Criso is partially hygrogenated soybean and cottonseed oil.


----------



## BubbleBitch (Oct 14, 2008)

Gotcha...down here (Trinidad & Tobago) we don't get pork lard...so what is called lard in the grocery, is hydrogenated vegetable oils.


----------



## carebear (Oct 15, 2008)

BubbleBitch said:
			
		

> Gotcha...down here (Trinidad & Tobago) we don't get pork lard...so what is called lard in the grocery, is hydrogenated vegetable oils.


wow.  who knew!
in some areas of the US we can get "meat shortening" which is god knows WHAT?!?

In the US:
lard = pork fat
tallow = beef fat (unless otherwise specified)
shortening USUALLY = hydrog veggie oils
meat shortening = ???


----------

